

The Reality of Freemium in SaaS - timf
http://sixteenventures.com/blog/the-reality-of-freemium-in-saas.html

======
Vindexus
I couldn't view the scribd document on their site for some reason so here it
is on scribd: [http://www.scribd.com/doc/25163168/The-Reality-of-
Freemium-i...](http://www.scribd.com/doc/25163168/The-Reality-of-Freemium-in-
SaaS)

------
dshah
Made one really good point:

In B2B there is higher risk of product being "devalued" by the free offering
-- since business buyers don't expect free as commonly as consumers.

